# Algae ID?



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

I recently discovered some algae on my Hygrophilia polysperma as well as my Java Fern.

Below are some pictures:









One pruned leaf of Java Fern covered in this stuff









H. polysperma leaves covered by this

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone could provide a good ID on this algae, as I'm not sure what it is myself, and if anyone has any proactive solutions, that'd be great to know as well


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like old /12 dead leaves are the only ones infested, prune them. Likely diatoms and other algae.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Likely diatoms, looks like old 1/2 dead leaves, prune them.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's an update with some more pictures as well



















I was thinking diatoms, but this does not seem to be the case, as I never knew that diamtoms could be this invasive. Also, if it were diatoms, why would my floating Hydrocotyle leucocephalia show signs of this?

Thanks for the quick reply though, Tom


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Ramshorn snails should clear that algae up.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Otos will clean the plants also.


----------

